
Ask HN: What language/framework should I learn for back end web dev in 2018? - troycarlson
I would like to invest some time and energy in mastering a web app framework (back end) for future projects. I have experience with ASP.NET, Rails, Node...but I wouldn&#x27;t consider myself an expert at any of them. I would like to really dive deep and master a framework so that I can default to the chosen framework and &quot;just build&quot; things in the future. I&#x27;m primarily interested in producing RESTful or GraphQL APIs...so no need to talk about built-in views or which front end framework to choose.<p>I know there is no &quot;perfect&quot; answer to this question and some frameworks excel at certain things, but surely there are some frameworks which stand out for typical web application development in 2018. I definitely don&#x27;t need to be on the bleeding edge of the web but I also don&#x27;t want to invest my time learning a dying stack. (Or maybe there&#x27;s no such thing as a dying stack?)<p>Popular opinions seem to be Ruby&#x2F;Rails, Python&#x2F;Django, and Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix.<p>What would you invest your time in?
======
progsmile
Consider Elixir best chose nowadays. Invest time in it because of next pros:

\- Functional programming (always interesting to learn new paradigm: pattern
matching, purity, immutability, laziness, etc FP stuff)

\- Fault-tolerance

\- Hot code reload

\- Message-passing concurrency (actor model), thanks to Erlang

\- Using at large companies for high-load and real-time

\- Cool syntax

------
paktek123
Try something lite like Flask or Sinatra and compare how quickly you can churn
something out compared to the bigger feature heavy frameworks

------
wardy484
Laravel is doing pretty well if you aren't too put off by PHP.

------
brudgers
Seaside?

